# Ab Tarquino Prisco circa forum priuatis diuisa sunt loca porticus tabernaeque factae



## Lupita-

No puedo determina bien en la oració a qué modifica "circa forum".
Tampoco el análisis sintáctico de "porticus tabernaeque factae".


Gracias,
Gua

"Ab Tarquino Prisco circa forum priuatis diuisa sunt loca porticus tabernaeque factae"


----------



## relativamente

"circa forum" significa "alrededor del foro".

"porticus facta est tabernaeque factae sunt".Se hizo un portico y tiendas.


----------



## Lupita-

Gracias=)
Igualmente es de 4ta declinación por lo tanto el numero es según el contexto y en este caso es plural, que no importa.
Lo que no entiendo es qué función tiene"se hizo un portico y tiendas" y si "circa forum" modifica esta construcción o a la otra.

Gracias,
Gua


----------



## relativamente

Esta frase viene a decir que se parceló la zona alrededor del foro para uso de ciudadanos particulares y que se construyó un pórtico y locales para tiendas, o por lo menos así lo interpreto yo.Por lo tanto "circa forum se refiere a todo, situándolo en un espacio concreto.


----------



## virgilio

relativamente,
                   La pluralidad de "factae" puede hacer suponer que los pórticos también sean quizás más de uno, aunque hay que confesar que no se sabe con certeza.
Para mí lo que es más interesante es que la frase "circum forum" parece funcionar con fuerza adjetival, cosa poco frequente en el latín clásico. Yo supondría que el autor sea posclásico.
Virgilio


----------



## Lupita-

El autor, sino me equvoco, es Tito Livio en su Libro I(Ab Vrbe condita).
Buscandole  un poco le vuelta y teniendo en cuenta el contexto histórico al que me refiero, me quedó:
"Los lugares fueron repartidos por Tarquino el Antiguo a los ciudadanos, Se hicieron tiendas y pórticos cerca de la plaza pública."

Sugerencias?

Lupe.


----------



## virgilio

Lupita,
         Sugiero:"Ciertos lugares fueron repartidos cerca de la plaza pública por Tarquino el Antiguo a ciudadanos privados y se hicieron tiendas y pórticos ."

Usted me parece  tener bastante razòn con su traducciòn. El problema es la posiciòn de la frase "circum forum". El hecho de que en el latín aun de los tiempos de Tito Livio no se usara normalmente frases preposicionales (como "circum forum") con fuerza adjetival me hace suponer que en este caso la palabra "loca" debería ser entendida come sustantivo indefinido, por lo cual he sugerido en vez de "los lugares" "ciertos lugares" para que la frase "circum forum" pueda ser entendido màs cercanamente con "divisa sunt".

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Lupita-

Muchas gracias=)
Igualmente mi profesora me dijo que en este caso factae es un verbo comjugado, que se puede tomar como "factae sunt" (solo para no evitar reiteraciones).
Por lo que me quedaría
"iertos lugares fueron repartidos cerca de la plaza pública por Tarquino el Antiguo a ciudadanos privados y fueron hechas tiendas y pórticos ."


----------



## virgilio

Lupita,
         Su profesor tiene razón, con lo que a "factae" se refiere. Me parece que no se pueda mejorar esta sua última traducción.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## pacobabel

Una nota Lupita,
al menos en España, a Tarquinio que tú llamas el Antiguo lo conocemos como Tarquinio Prisco (para distinguirlo del Soberbio), sin traducir ese adjetivo, que por lo demás debe de existir en español como un arcaísmo. La traducción finalmente consensuada me parece buena.
saludos,
p.


----------



## Lupita-

Claro, se usa indiferentemente el "Prisco" y "El Antiguo". Sin embargo acá es más probable que se conozca como "el Antiguo".

Gua


----------

